
Explodingdog - duck
http://www.explodingdog.com/
======
_delirium
For cloud-computing skeptics, perhaps this comic could be an unintentional
political cartoon:
[http://www.explodingdog.com/title/dontworryitsonlyacloud.htm...](http://www.explodingdog.com/title/dontworryitsonlyacloud.html)

